# معدات التشييد



## محمدراشد (22 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعه حد ممكن يدلنى على معلومات عن معدات التشييد او صور 
اخوكم محمد راشد :81: :55:


----------



## DIAF (26 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم 
يوجد موقع يمكن الاطلاع عليه هو www.dc-ltd.de خاص بالاليات


----------



## صلاح الحلفاوي (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## hlbsta (20 مايو 2011)

تسلم


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------

